# Whats the best muscle rumble muffler?



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just had my H-pipe put on yesterday and it help me achieve a deeper louder tone. My next thing is mufflers. I am keeping the stock pipes just replacing the mufflers. I want a muscle sound, and was wondering what types of mufflers I should look at. Can anybody help me on this? I have heard the super 44"s on video and I kinda like the sound of them. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

i have stock cats and resonator but no mufflers at all (straight pipes welded in place)...... i get more compliments on the way she sounds than anything....


----------



## urrutiad1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

i still have stock cats but removed my resonator and replaced the stock mufflers with single chamber flowmasters and sounds great. There is a little back wrap but thats because i havent installed my x pipe yet.


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

Whats the diff between a dual chamber and a single chamber muffler?


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok did some research and found out what the deal is with that. Strait pipes would be awsome! But the cops are pretty stricked about loud exhaust here in Bellaire/Houston. I got in trouble for this with my 95 Impala SS. So I at least have to have a muffler on there. I'm still thinking about either flowmaster super 44 or magnaflows I here sound pretty good. I they have clips on there website but thats with an X pipe. Will my H make a lot of diff or no?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Flowmaster and Magnaflows are the closest you will come to the true american rumble of a V8. Both sound beautiful, the only problem I had with magnaflow was that it was just not loud enough. I wen't with Flowmaster 44's and had the mechanic remove the resonator while he was at it. Here is a clip of the resonator delete and Flowmaster 44's only, otherwise stock.


Hope this helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14HrYd2MbqU


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Flowmaster and Magnaflows are the closest you will come to the true american rumble of a V8. Both sound beautiful, the only problem I had with magnaflow was that it was just not loud enough. I wen't with Flowmaster 44's and had the mechanic remove the resonator while he was at it. Here is a clip of the resonator delete and Flowmaster 44's only, otherwise stock.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


:agree thats a bad ass video great sound sound love the super 44's


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Supertrapps, adjustable Mufflers!! are fantastic!! great sound and style and adjustable plates. made in stainless or steel from 3-5 inches in diameter and will fit in most places due to thier small size but great Legal Rumble!! sound!! They have been around since the seventies!!arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

cpr said:


> Supertrapps, adjustable Mufflers!! are fantastic!! great sound and style and adjustable plates. made in stainless or steel from 3-5 inches in diameter and will fit in most places due to thier small size but great Legal Rumble!! sound!! They have been around since the seventies!!arty:


they're like putting a banana in your tail pipe...


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Spintech with an H-pipe is a common combination. I love mine.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i really like my slp ! but if you do a lot of freeway driving dont get slp :cheers


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, it seems the more I look the harder this gets. Theres so many choices. But I think the super 44's are going to be the ones. I actually already had the youtube video saved in my favorites on my account. Thats a bad ass sound:cheers. But I still want to hear the magnaflows before I run out and buy the mufflers. (BTW- thank you everyone for the help)


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Pipe size?*

Well came across a something and went for in the interest of saving a little green. Found some mufflers called Thunder Road, suposed to be and exact replica of a flowmaster super 40. But there half the price. I said to hell with it and ordered a set. They should have been here today but no cigar. So expecting them anytime. It was 80 bucks for a pair of them. I'll let you know how they sound. The other thing is I've herd from some people that the stock pipes are 2.5". But when I ordered these mufflers they gentleman who helped me looked it up and said that they were 3". So I ordered 3". Was that right? :confused


----------

